# 2014 E MAX 25HST quits running



## john frank (May 24, 2020)

hello, new to forum because i have an issue. its a 2014 model with 250 hrs on it. my issue is it randomly shuts off when in use. either mowing or just driving it, it slowly stumbles down to a rough idle or shuts off completely. it will start immediately after it quits. it acts like a fuel shut off issue but i cant find any information on this for the E MAX. also the lower indicator on dash starts blinking (the one that looks like the oil pressure indicator without arrows on either side). it seems to flash a code 44 . any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You may have an intermittent safety switch problem. The seat safety switch will kill the engine if it opens the circuit (indicating that you are not in the seat). Disconnect the electrical connector to the seat switch and install a jumper wire to complete the circuit on the engine side.


----------

